# code from home



## obgyncoder  (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking to find a part time coding position. However, I would like to do it at home. any ideas or leads?


----------



## YPUllom (Jul 30, 2012)

Try these...
Outcomes Health Information Solutions  Susan.Treadwell@outcomes-health.com

Peak Health Information Solutions   Genevieve Carpenter    gcarpenter@peakhs.com http://www.peakhs.com

I have worked for both of them they are good companies.  Also worked for Medasurant which is now Inovalon  google them.  I don't know who is still with them since they changed over. 

I always worked full time so I don't know if they hire part timers or not.  Give it a shot.


----------

